# What's the Recommended Engine main gearcase/transmission oil change on a combine



## Daniel Iroba (Jul 5, 2020)

I was wondering when is the recommended time to change the main gearcase/transmission oil on an S680 combine. Is it every season like it's done on the reversal gearbox? Or after 2 years? 
Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Daniel, welcome to the tractor forum.

I cannot find the recommended fluid change interval for the main gearbox / transmission on a S680. I would look at the fluid, and if there is any discoloration whatsoever, change it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.deere.com/assets/pdfs/c...ies Combines S550, S660, S670, S680, S690.pdf


----------



## Daniel Iroba (Jul 5, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Howdy Daniel, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I cannot find the recommended fluid change interval for the main gearbox / transmission on a S680. I would look at the fluid, and if there is any discoloration whatsoever, change it.


Hi Harry. Thanks for your response. Sure I will look out for discoloration. Thank You


----------



## Daniel Iroba (Jul 5, 2020)

pogobill said:


> https://www.deere.com/assets/pdfs/common/parts-and-service/manuals-training/( -765000) S-Series Combines S550, S660, S670, S680, S690.pdf


Thanks. This was helpful


----------

